# Cherokee_Bermuda Journal



## Cherokee_Bermuda (May 10, 2019)

After reading and learning for a couple years, I thought it was time to make the jump and start my own journal. I figure if I write my process down, I will be able to remember what I did, when I did it, and not have to wonder how many oz did I include during my last spray.

A little background, I have almost 10k sq ft of tiftuf bermuda. We bought our home in 2018. After owning multiple homes and always having yards that needed more TLC than I was able to offer, I was excited to get brand new sod and a fresh start with the home. I bought a used Mclane 20" 7 blade reel and was hooked. I have lots of trees around the property, but the side and front yard get really good light and strong growth. The backyard has more shadows and retains moisture, so moss and fungus have been an issue. I am optimistic for a good season this year.

My plan for 2021 is to move to a spray based treatment of my yard only. I am going to spray urea + iron + fungicide. I have not moved to using PGR...yet. It may happen. Before that happens, I need to do a full leveling of the turf. I have not done it yet and am dreading it, but I know it would be worth it.

Started this weekend with the scalp. It took multiple hours over two days to go from 1.25" down to 3/8". I was able to drop to .25" in the front but had to stop because the drive chain disengaged. I may get the other sides with the .25" setting next week. I would like to start the season and maintain at 5/8" for as long as I can this year.

Here goes nothing. 2021 has officially begun...


----------



## Cherokee_Bermuda (May 10, 2019)




----------



## robbybobby (May 15, 2017)

Beautiful home.


----------



## Cherokee_Bermuda (May 10, 2019)

We haven't had rain in over a week so everything dried out nicely. So much that I was able to get my Mclane down to the lowest setting 1/4". I took multiple passes in different directions to get as low as it would let me. A hit dirt in a few spots. My reel needs a good backlap after a hard scalping this year. My rotary didn't get as much of the clippings as I would have liked, so I used the blower to clear as much as I could to avoid the dreaded "clipping waves" after our expected rains this week.

The backyard has a big moss problem due to shade and moisture retention. I cleared some of it but know this will be a project this year to come up with a more permanent solution.

I also used a heavy metal rake to break up some of the film that had formed in my side yard where excessive moisture pools. It looks like a white algae layer that became brittle when it dried.

I am tempted to get a balanced fertilizer down, but I am going to wait a few weeks until more green pops through.


----------



## Cherokee_Bermuda (May 10, 2019)




----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

Beautiful home and property. Next step is getting you into a toro or JD mower. 1600 or 260 would be perfect for your size.

I would also suggest some heavy sand top dressing this summer. Not just for leveling, but drainage as well. Could improve your moss issues.

I would suggest against a spray only program that involves only N. If you haven't done a soil test already I recommend it. Even if your sufficient on Macros you need to supplement P/K.


----------



## Cherokee_Bermuda (May 10, 2019)

Thor865 said:


> Beautiful home and property. Next step is getting you into a toro or JD mower. 1600 or 260 would be perfect for your size.
> 
> I would also suggest some heavy sand top dressing this summer. Not just for leveling, but drainage as well. Could improve your moss issues.
> 
> I would suggest against a spray only program that involves only N. If you haven't done a soil test already I recommend it. Even if your sufficient on Macros you need to supplement P/K.


I did have a soil test in fall and looked good. I am going to put down 13-13-13 in a couple weeks and also a more balanced granular later in the season for P-K.

The sand would help in some areas for sure. I am dreading the work of doing it but know the reward would be worth it. The backyard where moss is heaviest fights with shadows from the trees. We may put in a new planting bed back there instead with some shade loving trees, shrubs, etc.

@Thor865 Thanks for the compliment on the property and house. I appreciate it.


----------



## Cherokee_Bermuda (May 10, 2019)

Three days of rain have shown me that I didn't get up as many of the clippings as I thought after the scalp. Rake + blower + shop vac trick I learned on TLF will hopefully get these cleaned up once it dries.


----------



## Cherokee_Bermuda (May 10, 2019)

Got all the clippings from the last batch of rain bagged and off the lawn. Put down 13-13-13 today, around .4 N/M. The green is really starting to pop in the areas with the most sunlight. Soon..:


----------



## Cherokee_Bermuda (May 10, 2019)

Gotta love fresh pinestraw! Green up is coming along.


----------



## Cherokee_Bermuda (May 10, 2019)

Greening up faster now. Lots or rain over the last few days, means more clipping waves 😡


----------



## Cherokee_Bermuda (May 10, 2019)

Attacked the backyard where moss had grown out of control. I raked and got a lot out, but lots more to go. I am still deciding if I want to just add a planting bed in this section and not worry about fighting this corner, or pushing growth with plugs. I'd even consider laying some new sod there. If I lay new sod, I would install a french drain underneath and possible regrade to address the moisture issue.


----------



## Cherokee_Bermuda (May 10, 2019)

Soil temps have been around 65 so I went ahead and sprayed for the first time this season. .25#/M urea and 4oz/M of liquid iron I had left from the fall. The front has filled in nicely, the side and back are catching up but at a slower rate.


----------



## Cherokee_Bermuda (May 10, 2019)

Backlapped today and ordered PGR and Main Event. Excited to see what that does for the thickness of the turf.

Before:




After:


----------



## Cherokee_Bermuda (May 10, 2019)

Good cut after yesterday's backlap. Also going to spray .25/m urea later this afternoon.


----------



## Cherokee_Bermuda (May 10, 2019)

Spot treated broadleaf weeds that popped up on 4/30 with Triad Select. Noticed today I had some tip burn (at least I think that's what it was and not a fungus).

Today, I sprayed .25# N/m mixed with Main Event dry iron at 1.1 dry oz/m. First time trying Main Event so I am curious to see how it goes.


----------



## Cherokee_Bermuda (May 10, 2019)

Sprayed .25# N/M. The post emergent did some damage with yellowing, but the weeds seem to have stopped. Hopefully the N pushes the recovery. Rain in the forecast this week.


----------



## Cherokee_Bermuda (May 10, 2019)




----------



## Cherokee_Bermuda (May 10, 2019)

Sprayed .25# N/M and added 2oz Main Event per M. I didn't see much of a change the last time I used Main Event when I applied at 1.1oz per M, so hoping this makes a difference. We have some warmer weather into the mid 80's this week so I am expecting a growth surge. I haven't applied PGR yet, but I have it ready to go, maybe the beginning of June depending on growth.


----------



## BruceAlmighty22 (May 12, 2021)

Cherokee_Bermuda said:


> Backlapped today and ordered PGR and Main Event. Excited to see what that does for the thickness of the turf.
> 
> Before:
> 
> ...


What kind of PGR did you buy? It looks like I will be going the T-NEX route, but I was just curious which one you went with.


----------



## Cherokee_Bermuda (May 10, 2019)

BruceAlmighty22 said:


> Cherokee_Bermuda said:
> 
> 
> > Backlapped today and ordered PGR and Main Event. Excited to see what that does for the thickness of the turf.
> ...


@BruceAlmighty22 I bought Quali-Pro T-NEX. I haven't used it yet but planning to once a few more spots fill in.


----------



## Cherokee_Bermuda (May 10, 2019)

The sides and back are full. The back still has some spots that need to fill. I think they were weak going into winter and possible SDS. The sanded areas in the front are spots where huge rocks were found just beneath the top inch of clay or recovering from heavy herbicide burn in fall. The 90's have set the growth off and PGR will go down for the first time this coming weekend.

2oz Main Event/m was the right number I think.


----------



## Wiley (Dec 2, 2019)

@Cherokee_Bermuda your lawn is looking dialed. Good luck this season!


----------



## Cherokee_Bermuda (May 10, 2019)

Wiley said:


> @Cherokee_Bermuda your lawn is look dialed. Good luck this season!


Thank you @Wiley! I appreciate it


----------



## robbybobby (May 15, 2017)

Looks pure!


----------



## Cherokee_Bermuda (May 10, 2019)

My oldest came out to help me in the yard today. He is showing an interest in the yard and how to care for it. I'm not crying... it's pollen


----------



## Cherokee_Bermuda (May 10, 2019)

Applied PGR (T-Nex) for the first time ever. I went on the low side for TifTuf, only applying about .17 oz/m. I am still dialing in my walking speed and wanted to err on the side of caution for my first time. I also included 2 oz/m of Main Event and .2# N/m. I don't know if I went too light and I won't be able to notice much of a difference, but I didn't want to completely stall my yard and bronze it out. I am hoping to have the results everyone talks about with their PGR experience.


----------



## Cherokee_Bermuda (May 10, 2019)

Three days post PGR. Growth has slowed for sure. Color is a little flat even with iron and N. It may also just be the lack of deep water so the rain later this week should help, we'll see. Feels weird cutting after three days and not having a lot of clippings like usual. On a different note, the azaleas have come in strong in front. Hydrangeas are starting to bloom also.


----------



## Cherokee_Bermuda (May 10, 2019)

Suppression is strong now and the seedheads are almost completely halted thankfully. The rain helped with the color.


----------



## cnet24 (Jul 14, 2017)

Beautiful piece of property. Happy to follow along a fellow metro Atlanta lawn. Not sure if you still plan on leveling this year, but I did mine last year and a few things I learned. I did not aerate prior but really wish I had prior to sanding. Additionally, a few days prior I applied 34-0-0 at 1#N/m and the grass absolutely shot through the sand in only a few days. Third, I did mine in April where it was warm enough for growth but not yet in the temps we get here in the summer. I highly recommend that, leveling is not for the faint of heart. Good luck!


----------



## Cherokee_Bermuda (May 10, 2019)

Well today was interesting. Septic tank needed pumping, which required digging. No way I was going to let them use the big machine on the turf so I hand dug with him to preserve what I could. With rain coming in, we only got the first compartment done so dig 2 is tomorrow. I just put down PGR a week ago. Any suggestions to make sure the grass recovers and fills gaps quicky?


----------



## Cherokee_Bermuda (May 10, 2019)

After the rain everyday for the last week and humidity, fungus popped up. Worried about combining with PGR and suppression with both, so I sprayed .75oz/k of Propiconazole. I am due for PGR on Tuesday. Depending on the response, I may just wait until next weekend.

Also have to dig a second hole this week for the septic tank pumping. So I may let the grass rebound to fill in the seams. I sanded the last holes to fill the gaps.


----------



## Cherokee_Bermuda (May 10, 2019)

Sprayed today after cutting. .2oz PGR + 2 oz Main Event + .25 N. I'm really hoping to see some improvement in the color. The yard just looks dull and flat in color.


----------



## Cherokee_Bermuda (May 10, 2019)

The color continues to be dull and doesn't really pop. I think fungus is still there so today I sprayed Clearys 3336 and added .25# N/k. First time using Clearys. Applied at 2oz/k and have enough to reapply in two weeks. I'm hoping that is what is causing the issue. Today was definitely one of those days where I questioned why I am working my *** off in the yard. I'm paying attention to everything, mowing low, tending to all needs and I am disappointed.


----------



## Cherokee_Bermuda (May 10, 2019)

Happy 4th mow. I'm considering raising HOC to 7/8" to try and improve the color. I don't think the yard is level enough to hold at 5/8" the entire season.


----------



## Cherokee_Bermuda (May 10, 2019)

Raised the HOC this weekend to 7/8". Color definitely improves at this height. Also spot sprayed Trimec for clover and a couple other broadleaf.


----------



## testwerke (Apr 4, 2019)

Stunning lawn! Keep up the great work!


----------



## Cherokee_Bermuda (May 10, 2019)

So it has been a minute since I have updated my journal. This has been an extremely wet season and fungus (dollar spot) remained am issue. PGR has been good, but I think next season I'll really be dialed in on suppression early. The rain helped the lawn get away from me so I reset HOC a week ago down to 5/8, will finish at 7/8". Dropped 10-10-10 after the reset and will spot spray urea for a bit longer.



Today I decided the back yard was finally due for work. The moisture stays in the back corner. Combined with shade it was a haven for moss. So I installed a french drain. I'm really hoping this helps. Grass probably won't make it here, so I am going to extend the pune straw and make a nice planting area.


----------



## Cherokee_Bermuda (May 10, 2019)

Realized I goofed by backfilling the trench with the original clay soil. Cleared the top half, exposing the drain, and backfilled the entire trench with sand. I also leveled out the area behind the drain, enhancing the slope away from the yard. Finally, pinestraw over the entire area. Spring, I'll add some landscaping in this area.


----------

